# Keeping track of completed books



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone keep track of the books they have read?  When my grandmother passed away, my mother found a beautiful journal in which my grandmother had tracked every book she had read for about the prior 50 years.  (and in that gorgeous handwriting that doesn't seem to be taught anymore - at least wasn't to me)  About 15 years ago, I started tracking the books I read in a large address book, keeping the books sorted alphabetically by authors' names.  I included a brief description and used a 5-star rating system.  I enjoyed looking through this occasionally and it was also helpful in keeping me from buying/lending books I had already read.  

A couple of years ago, I found a website - www.goodreads.com - that provides an excellent way of keeping track of books read electronically (under the "my books" heading).  The lists can be sorted by bookshelf category, author, and date read (and probably other ways as well)  It is also a nice source of book reviews and for keeping track of fellow book reading friends.  Since we are all such book nuts here, I thought others might be interested in this as well.  If so - enjoy!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooh!  Nice link!  Thanks!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Shelfari does that as well, plus ya can post widgets of it on your blogs and facebook and myspace as well.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

That's a really cool idea!!  Thanks ConnieK!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

That's a great idea, ConnieK.  I always buy address books b/c I like the covers or the pages, but nobody I know ever moves.  That is a super cool suggestion.

I use goodreads.com too!  Isn't it great?  I'm way quote-happy, I'm up to 18 pages of them.  I'm robin.goodfellow there, too.  Who are you?


~robin


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

On Facebook there is an application (I think it's called Visual Bookshelf) where you can keep track of books you've read, want to read, own, are currently reading, etc. and rate them as well as write reviews. Mine only has a little more than 100, just the ones I could think of off the top of my head, because I don't have the patience or the memory to think back to every single book I've ever read! There is also a website called Daytum (http://www.daytum.com) that lets you keep track of any kind of data you want via graphs, lists, etc. It's still in beta mode, though, so it takes a while to get an invite, but it's pretty cool. Once I get my Kindle I'm going to start keeping track of all kinds of Kindle-related things!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Goodreads.com also has a Facebook application. It seems to work intermittently, but last time I updated my currently-reading list, it updated at Facebook too.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow - I had no idea there were so many book tracking resources out there.  

Robin - I only use goodreads.com to track my own books and read reviews.  I've never communicated with others on that board (other than "friends" who have contacted me (or vice versa) directly through that board) and can't seem to figure out what tool to use on there to find you.  I think I'm just listed there as "Connie".

Crazy, I know -  but I'm somewhat forbidden from using facebook and myspace so I have absolutely no idea how those sites work.  (my husband is a college b-ball coach and his athletic department prohibits all coaches and athletes from participating on those sites so he's asked me to respect that as well)

Glad you liked the suggestions!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Not crazy at all.  My own employer asks that we refrain from having myspace or Facebook sites, especially if we're going to conduct ourselves like complete imbeciles.  So I of course have one under a totally, totally different name.

And as much as possible. I try to refrain from acting like a complete imbecile in cyberspace.  And my friends have sent a good many pictures (to be clear: NOT OF ME!!!) that I've had to take down just in case someone in human resources has a sense of humor like mine and is insufficiently occupied.

I think you can recommend books to friends on goodreads.  lol, frankly, mostly I've been friended by total strangers on goodreads, but it turns out that many of them have written books.  And this one guy I don't know sends me random quotes all the time, but that's kinda fun.  I'll check around and see what I can find out.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the idea of the Goodreads site, but last night it was running very poorly, simple searches took 5 minutes...  I'm hoping it was only a temporary glitch.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for checking, Robin!

nelamvr6 - I'm sorry to hear you had difficulty with the site.  I was on there last night and this morning, but did not experience any problems or delays.  If it doesn't end up working well for you, it sounds like the Shelfari site might be a good one to try.  I would, except I'm not up for transfering my hundreds of book listings over.    Good luck!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I adore goodreads, my link is in my signature.  IT is super handy not only in tracking books you have read, but books that are coming out and you want to read.  That way I don't miss any releases LOL


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Thanks for checking, Robin!
> 
> nelamvr6 - I'm sorry to hear you had difficulty with the site. I was on there last night and this morning, but did not experience any problems or delays. If it doesn't end up working well for you, it sounds like the Shelfari site might be a good one to try. I would, except I'm not up for transfering my hundreds of book listings over.  Good luck!


If you can export your booklist, which everyone but Amazon seems to be able to do, Shelfari will import it. Shelfari will connect w/ Amazon and pull in your wishlist as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep track of mine manually.  I have a small two-ring binder for index cards.  When I get a book, I enter it on one of the cards and file it by genre.  My goal is to make notes about the books on the cards, but I haven't done it yet.  Maybe I'll never get around to it, but I have the option if I want to.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

patchymama said:


> I adore goodreads, my link is in my signature. IT is super handy not only in tracking books you have read, but books that are coming out and you want to read. That way I don't miss any releases LOL


Patchymama - I clicked on your goodreads link. This may be a stupid question, but did you just copy and paste your profile link? If so, how did you change the name of the link to "Goodreads What's on your READ list?"


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I went to the widget creator in goodreads and got their "email link".  At least that is what I think it was called and then just changed the text of the link when I copy and pasted the code.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adding... all you need is your user id number and then you should be able to plug that into this codE:

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/YOUR-USER-NUMBER?utm_source=email_widget

and then you use the insert URL link of the editor here to put in the link, and then enter whatever text you want


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

patchymama - I am SO technologically challenged.  I still had trouble changing the link name, but I think the link in the signature works!  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> If you can export your booklist, which everyone but Amazon seems to be able to do, Shelfari will import it. Shelfari will connect w/ Amazon and pull in your wishlist as well.


Hmmm... I really like Shelfari. I think it has a cooler 'bookcase' look than goodreads. Both very good sites. But I cannot get Shelfari to import my Amazon wishlist. I have one hard bound collection-type book in my wishlist and lots of Kindle books. It imports the hardbound book with no problem, but not the Kindles. Any thoughts?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there a way to export your goodreads book list?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Britt said:


> On Facebook there is an application (I think it's called Visual Bookshelf) where you can keep track of books you've read, want to read, own, are currently reading, etc. and rate them as well as write reviews. Mine only has a little more than 100, just the ones I could think of off the top of my head, because I don't have the patience or the memory to think back to every single book I've ever read! There is also a website called Daytum (http://www.daytum.com) that lets you keep track of any kind of data you want via graphs, lists, etc. It's still in beta mode, though, so it takes a while to get an invite, but it's pretty cool. Once I get my Kindle I'm going to start keeping track of all kinds of Kindle-related things!


I love visual bookshelf, it is my favorite Facebook app. I also keep track using my stickies, a mac app. That one is more for a quick reference for myself, so I do not buy the same book!


----------

